# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  About to Start HRT, Could Use Some Advice -- With Bloodwork

## OingoBoingo

Sorry, posted in wrong area. Please delete/

----------

